# the moment youve all been waiting for



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

alright, this is it...but lets lay down some rules.

1. You cannot vote for yourself...all people on this list must say who they voted for below

2. no late entries will be accepted as it will complicat this and as far as i know the poll is un-editable, so if you dont have you entry up...sorry

3. if i missed your name then tell me and we will include you, but i am including both threads (original, and geometry) and reading every post i think it will be hard to miss someone

4. if you have more than one suggestion, you and rick shall decide which one suits best.

5. poll closes in 24 hours, so tommorow night, we will declare the final geometry


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Is this RTW aproved?:skep: 














JK


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hahaha, anyway, reading through the threads i just took full specs, something you can build a bike out of. not really low standover and a highish bottom bracket...it had to include seat tube, head tube angles as well as chainstay, toptube and some more lengths

all bike cad pictures were accepted


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69, you got my vote


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I voted for Cru's. Very unique looking.
Free Rider, yours would've been my 2nd vote.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

cru got my vote too.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

i approve of snaky69's geo, vote in

FR, you got second approval


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

OH its tied!!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

psyber_0ptix said:


> OH its tied!!!


Gasp!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

the tension


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I voted for you free rider.


Edit: And I'd keep it up for 48 or even 72 hours, because not everyone comes here everyday. But it's your poll.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

whoops i voted for myself on accident i didnt read before i voted....my bad

i like cru's dropout design but i like snakys overall desigh better my vote (if it can be changed) goes for snaky


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

otherwise whow ould have voted for?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

what? if you are talking to me i would of voted for snaky


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

free rider said:


> alright, this is it...but lets lay down some rules.
> 
> 1. You cannot vote for yourself...all people on this list must say who they voted for below
> 
> ...


You missed me. XSL_WiLL.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You missed me. XSL_WiLL.


haha, oops....alright, i cant edit a poll so XSL_WILL is also a poll option.

hmm, should we just do this again will a 3 day poll, because as snaky69 said not everybody comes here in a day, and i missied XSL_WILL ( who will have to be an ad on because there are only 10 options on a poll

Do it again?


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

redo!

but negate all the options that werent voted for, and add XSwills

that way we have narrowed it down some


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Missed mine on the original post.. no worries though the principle is still there though..

C


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

redo!!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

crujones' got my vote


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Yah damn right I voted for Cru!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Snaky


----------



## 907hucker (Jun 26, 2006)

goooooo free rider!!!!

you got my vote


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hmmm... I'm a bit confused here, not quite the moment I've been waiting for.... 
where are all of these user's geometries listed at that we are supposed to vote for??? It may be hard to vote for only one specifically when there are small aspects of each one that make sense, etc...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

geo's in a nother thread

and if you dont like those make your own


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> hmmm... I'm a bit confused here, not quite the moment I've been waiting for....
> where are all of these user's geometries listed at that we are supposed to vote for??? It may be hard to vote for only one specifically when there are small aspects of each one that make sense, etc...


Don't worry Bike,
I'm keepin a list, and your on it.

RTW.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh crap! I just had a revelation, let me pull out my photoshop skillz!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It is very crude since I have to go to bed, but here it is. Kinked top tup, but same geo. standover height is lowered


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice thinking, a bit like what RTW first laid out when the topic began, like I said then, idea like the banshee scratch, with the kinked tt anyway. But, it goes against the sweet, straight shooter lines everyone seems to dig and want to aim for... 
I just have to say, your quick rendition there for some reason reminds me of my old echo urban trials bike...



> Don't worry Bike,
> I'm keepin a list, and your on it.
> 
> RTW.


well, much obliged, genuine fellow. But, I was just curious as to how this "voting" thing may be directing the project more towards a "look at mine" type of deal, instead of everyone coming to a common conclusion on each aspect. It may be a much slower process, but I think a better direction. of course, no doubt, there will be disagreements, but hey, that's how things go. and I must say, RTW, this is def. a first. wayta' revolutionize participation on an internet forum!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea i think every one should come to a common conclusion like BS said


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, I just went to vote for Cru and of course the poll shut right then.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

aight, well it looked like there are mixed opinions on this, cru jones is the winner, but with a maximum of 10 options, its not terribly legit. i guess a pole is not right for this...what do you all think, and as someone said this might be a hey look what i did kinda deal, where actual geometry and workability (yes i make up words) are not taken into consideration

at least i tried, i guess we should not call this legit, as many partial suggestions. to go along with the fact many people did not look at a working frame design and just voted for the best looking

what do you guys think...and i know this wasnt the greatest idea.

will it be cru-jones by popular demand, or a lengthy descusion about a working design


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think my design would work with the proper chainstay yoke. Actually most designs posted would work IMO.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

How bout we just let RTW choose who gets this bike. He's a smart dude and I have much confidence in him to make a good descision. He's the one making it so just leave the "who gets it" part out of this and he can decide when he wants to. Hell, it may look so good, Rick will want to keep it!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

leats not have a lengthy discusion because it would be hard to satisfy everyone and if you did the design would be to compramised imo


----------



## dosh142 (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree with bikeSATORI in the fact that one person's whole design should not determine the whole bike. Each and every person has participated and given a contribution so it would be best, in my opinion, to take the most popular parts of each design and combine them, not have a "build my bike only" contest. I think this way would prove to make a more unique bike.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*I Agree*



dosh142 said:


> I agree with bikeSATORI in the fact that one person's whole design should not determine the whole bike. Each and every person has participated and given a contribution so it would be best, in my opinion, to take the most popular parts of each design and combine them, not have a "build my bike only" contest. I think this way would prove to make a more unique bike.


I agree completely:thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

dosh142 said:


> I agree with bikeSATORI in the fact that one person's whole design should not determine the whole bike. Each and every person has participated and given a contribution so it would be best, in my opinion, to take the most popular parts of each design and combine them, not have a "build my bike only" contest. I think this way would prove to make a more unique bike.


:yesnod:

i agree, i was wrong in the way i was trying to do this....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is actually a great idea.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dosh142 said:


> I agree with bikeSATORI in the fact that one person's whole design should not determine the whole bike. Each and every person has participated and given a contribution so it would be best, in my opinion, to take the most popular parts of each design and combine them, not have a "build my bike only" contest. I think this way would prove to make a more unique bike.


yeah, you know how I almost saw this going (not anywhere near to this extent, but...) is that someone post up a factory catalog, such as kinesis, or one of the big taiwan manufacturers, then everyone vote on a picture of a catalogued frame with preset geometries (example of a cookie cutter here for you), then everybody votes on it, RTW builds one from his stock and we slap on some of our stickers and call it a custom (whew, I'm glad it would never go this way)....
we need some creative, yet 100% functional flow, like look at how most everyone immediately dug Cru Jones' dropouts, that's some good, original stuff right there. Same with even the idea for inline straight shooter tt/seatstays, and a few other things...
Most of all we want something that is mtbr.com (keyword here) "urban/dj/park" certified bonafide and somewhat mutually agreed upon! this isn't the 29'er forum, or the DH/FR forum, or any other. Now, One Love, One Bike, let's get together and contemplate! how's that for inspirational, haha.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

satori that really inspired me.....

and straight tts all the way


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, you know how I almost saw this going (not anywhere near to this extent, but...) is that someone post up a factory catalog, such as kinesis, or one of the big taiwan manufacturers, then everyone vote on a picture of a catalogued frame with preset geometries (example of a cookie cutter here for you), then everybody votes on it, RTW builds one from his stock and we slap on some of our stickers and call it a custom (whew, I'm glad it would never go this way)....
> we need some creative, yet 100% functional flow, like look at how most everyone immediately dug Cru Jones' dropouts, that's some good, original stuff right there. Same with even the idea for inline straight shooter tt/seatstays, and a few other things...
> Most of all we want something that is mtbr.com (keyword here) "urban/dj/park" certified bonafide and somewhat mutually agreed upon! this isn't the 29'er forum, or the DH/FR forum, or any other. Now, One Love, One Bike, let's get together and contemplate! how's that for inspirational, haha.


OK, this post was the moment I was waiting for.
The last paragraph of it was mind reading.
Every design I have looked at here has a piece of an Urban/DJ/Park rider's mind in it.
Exactly what I was looking for.
I can't tell you all how cool it has been to sit here and look at this everyday, watching it grow.
Unbelievable.
Now it is time to make a frame. So, here's the deal,
The frame will have Cru's dropouts. They are just too sick !
And, the frame will have Free Riders paint scheme, the red & white, black flames, again, too fvckin sick !
We will have the shortest chainstays I can pull off with a 26 tire. One thing about Cru's d/o's, it will look even shorter than it is 
I'm pretty sure I'll have to kink the seat tube for the 26'' tires, but trust me, it will look wicked........
Now, theres just one more small problem, effective top tube length ( @ 70 degrees ), and BB height.
While I'm fabricating the Cru's, you guys post your preference, along with your reason for it.
Also, I'm thinking 1.5 head tube, eh ? @ 69 degrees.
I'll be checking back, and thanks to all for your patience. 
Patience is a virtue, not a waste of time.
Always remember, measure twice, cut once.
It just gets better from this point.
RTW.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> OK, this post was the moment I was waiting for.
> The last paragraph of it was mind reading.
> Every design I have looked at here has a piece of an Urban/DJ/Park rider's mind in it.
> Exactly what I was looking for.
> ...


wow, its exciting to think this is actually getting under way...one thing i really liked about my frame (sorry, i dont like complementing myself, but i thought it was sick) was the green highlights on the white part, like maybe some green pinstrip flames on the down tube near the seat post...ill draw up a picture in paint...i think it would look sweet, with a small mtbr.com, or urban/dj/park signature...the paint will be a second here

alright, sorry for the horriblness ( i dont know what was worse, the pic...or my attempt to make up words) but here it is...its probably about the last 5-8 inches of the down tube, near the seat tube...im sure you knwo that im saying with a thin flame closest to the head tube (5-8 inches from the seat tube) and getting wider, till it reaches the seat tube...where ti will expand over a mtbr, or this forum retated word or two.

get my idea?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

and shes a updated


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well rick, I think it'll be one helluva sick bike. HA should, IMO be slightly steeper than 69 degrees, you should aim for 70, or 70.5, seat tube angle will be decided by how short the chainstays will get. I think you should aim for a 11.5'' or 12'' BB height, just so that it won't ride too funky if the person that'Ll get the frame decides to put on some 24's on it. 1.5 headtube, hell yeah, I only see benefits in that. TT length should be at least 22'', I like a roomy cockpit and it seemed to be the general trend in the geo thread(correct me if I'm wrong).

If anyone has anything to add, please do, I want this bike to be unique just as much as everyone else, and rick probably needs all the input he can get at this critical stage of bikemaking.


----------

